# Question: Stanley 45 Cutter Adjustment Screw Repair



## Bobby Rosenberger (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm hoping someone can give me some advice on how to repair a stanley 45 cutter adjustment screw. I recently bought the plane off of ebay. When it arrived, I discovered that the small pin on the cutter adjustment screw was sheared off. I've poked around on google and found some replacement screws, but they all look like they are missing the pin.

Was this pin made to be replaced? It's not part of the screw body, so I assume it is. In reading the info on google, it seems like this is a somewhat common issue when purchasing this plane.

If anyone has specific knowledge about this repair, I'd appreciate anything you have to offer.

Thanks!
Bobby


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking at mine it appears it is a pin pressed into the screw, can you drill the broken part out and replace it with another pin?


----------



## Bobby Rosenberger (Apr 4, 2016)

FrankC said:


> Looking at mine it appears it is a pin pressed into the screw, can you drill the broken part out and replace it with another pin?


Hi Frank,

Thanks for the reply. I think that is what I'm looking at. I was hoping that pin was threaded, because it looks like it needs to be removed in order to get the adjustment screw free of the body (which I've been able to do). I spent some time trying to use a pair of pliers to twist it out, but it is sheared off too close to the screw surface for me to get any bite with the pliers. I may just end up having to drill it out as you say.

Any thoughts on what I might use as a replacement pin?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Easiest fix would be to drill it out, tap it to fit a screw larger but close to the size of the cutter slot, loctite the screw in place, cut the screw to length and file it to fit the slot.


----------

